# Cheapest place to get hydro inspection



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

I just got a couple used tanks for free, but they both need hyrdo done. I've been calling around and the cheapest place is 40 bucks. Anybody know of a place cheaper than that, because that seems pretty steep.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Cheapest place I've found lately is Koorsens on Olive Rd in Pensacola.
it was like $15 per tank.

doesn't include the VIP nor airfill.



brtc said:


> I just got a couple used tanks for free, but they both need hyrdo done. I've been calling around and the cheapest place is 40 bucks. Anybody know of a place cheaper than that, because that seems pretty steep.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Took mine just for the hydro to "Stop Fire" at 1134 Creighton in P'Cola - $20 each, had 'em done in a couple of days: http://www.pensacolafireprotection.com/services.htm

Didn't include a VIP or fill though.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't mean this to sound any kind of way, but when it comes to equipment that I am trusting my life to, I don't look for the "cheapest." I go to someone I trust.


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for the help everybody, Valid point Salt, but I was more looking for good reference before I paid that much. Thanks again


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

A hydro can only be performed by a certified Hydro Service Center. It either passes, based on the DOT criteria or not. Not sure what you're needing to trust? 


SaltAddict said:


> I don't mean this to sound any kind of way, but when it comes to equipment that I am trusting my life to, I don't look for the "cheapest." I go to someone I trust.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> A hydro can only be performed by a certified Hydro Service Center. It either passes, based on the DOT criteria or not. Not sure what you're needing to trust?


Lotsa places pass inspections. A few seedy restaurants come to mind.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

...and then the VIP and fill will still cost you around $20.

Bottom line, taking it for a hydro to one place and then taking the tanks to a dive shop for a VIP and fill will cost you about the same when you factor in your gas and time.

So why not support your local dive shop and give them the business. As a matter of fact, the dive shop probably make little or no money on the hydro portion of the inspection.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I took two in last week for a hydro, vip, o2 clean, and Nitrox fill. I was pleasantly surprised to see they had a PFF discount. You may save $10 by going straight to the hydro place, but if you are only doing one or two, Orion45 is right....easier to get it all in one place. I guess it depends on where you live.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Orion45 said:


> ...and then the VIP and fill will still cost you around $20.
> 
> Bottom line, taking it for a hydro to one place and then taking the tanks to a dive shop for a VIP and fill will cost you about the same when you factor in your gas and time.
> 
> So why not support your local dive shop and give them the business. As a matter of fact, the dive shop probably make little or no money on the hydro portion of the inspection.


I'm somewhat new around these parts, but I inquired of a local dive shop, a well known one ... they told me $40 per tank (not sure if that included a VIP & a fill, I would hope so) ... and _3 to 4 weeks_ _turnaround_!


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> Lotsa places pass inspections. A few seedy restaurants come to mind.


So .... what criteria do you think the LDS's use in choosing who they're jobbing their hydros out to?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

AndyS said:


> So .... what criteria do you think the LDS's use in choosing who they're jobbing their hydros out to?


The more reputable shops from which they purchase their gas from. 

Do you think every shop capable of hydro testing knows the difference in care to be taken between a breathing gas cylinder and say... a propane tank. Or much less, do you think they all care??

I would think a shop that carries pilot oxygen, and pure helium has higher standards than bocephus dealing in propane and acetylene. 
But maybe I'm wrong. He'll maybe Hardee's is having a hydro discount day.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A hydro is a standard stretch test of the metal for a specific kind of tank rated pressure. Tank is filled with water when the required pressure is applied the tank expands and the water level falls. When the pressure is removed the level of water rises and must come back to a specified level. If it doesn't the tanks elasticity is not there and it fails. 

Also the shops that sell the ABO don't do the hydros...


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

There isn't any mystery or conspiracy concerning hydros. At MBT we offer Hydro, VIP, and Air Fill for $40. Nitrox fill is $5 more. Time varies but is normally 2 weeks or so, with the largest variable being transport time to and from the facility. Cylinders are picked up and dropped off once a week, so if you drop a cylinder off at the shop just after a pick up then it may be longer. We have used every hydro facility in the region, and we choose to use one in particular because he knows scuba cylinders better than most, he is trustworthy, and he works hard to make sure our customers are taken care of. 

Jim


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Thanks Jim. I'm certain I was a bit overly dramatic about the topic, but subtlety has never been my strong suit.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

SaltAddict said:


> The more reputable shops from which they purchase their gas from.
> 
> Do you think every shop capable of hydro testing knows the difference in care to be taken between a breathing gas cylinder and say... a propane tank. Or much less, do you think they all care??
> 
> ...


So ... according to your post above there are some certified facilities we might not want to take our tanks to for hydro? Who are they?

I asked what the criteria might be in a dive shop using one hyrdo test place over any other ... no need to be snarky. (If I came off that way it wasn't intentional)

Personally, I have no idea what the criteria might be , but I've no doubt that in addition to being a certified facility; things like convenience to the dive shop, a pre-existing relationship, and maybe even a discount factor in there as well.

Three to four weeks is excessive to get a hydro done if you ask me. But I suppose one can either rent tanks in the interim (PITA) or just have more tanks _(note: to self ... buy some more scuba tanks)_


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

AndyS said:


> So ... according to your post above there are some certified facilities we might not want to take our tanks to for hydro? Who are they?
> 
> I asked what the criteria might be in a dive shop using one hyrdo test place over any other ... no need to be snarky. (If I came off that way it wasn't intentional)
> 
> ...


Schedule your hydros during the winter months...even if it means sending the tank in a bit earlier than the current expiration. That way, you won't have to interrupt your summer diving. Else, buy more tanks or rent them while yours is in the shop.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

brtc said:


> I just got a couple used tanks for free, but they both need hyrdo done. I've been calling around and the cheapest place is 40 bucks. Anybody know of a place cheaper than that, because that seems pretty steep.


If you are military, have you checked with the Hurlburt dive club????


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

My apologies. I woke up Friday night sick as hell, with a sick woman, and a sick 4 yr old. Stir crazy is an understatement.

I take my gear to a shop that I trust.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Take'em to Koorsens on Olive Road, $15. per tank, 48 hour turn around, and they do the eddy testing if the tank requires it for like $2 more.
can't beat the price, can't beat the turn around and it answers the OP's original question


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

delete..


----------



## brtc (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies.. Usefull Info I do work at Hurlburt, but I'm pretty I've asked them about Hyrdo's and they said they dont do it. Will check tomorrow though, thanks. Today I took them to a dive shop in destin and it was 45 bucks, without the vip or air fill. I left with my tanks. So, if Hurlburt can't, MBT it is.. I've been needing an excuse to come to P-cola and check out that shop. Thanks for the price check Jim.


--For the record, "Cheapest" wasn't the best title.. "Fairest" would've been better. Didn't mean to stir the pot, but good references. Thanks.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Before you pay to get them hydro tested make sure that they're not the older luxfer tanks that most local shops won't fill. Any aluminum cylinders made before July of 1988 are likely made from the old alloy that is susceptible to crack and possibly explode without warning.

If you have any questions feel free to give us a call and we'll be happy to help.

Jim
MBT Divers
(850) 455-7702


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> Take'em to Koorsens on Olive Road, $15. per tank, 48 hour turn around, and they do the eddy testing if the tank requires it for like $2 more.
> can't beat the price, can't beat the turn around and it answers the OP's original question


The actual hydro is only part of the process. A certified tech also has to do a visual inspection, remove any residual water or rust left over from the hydro process, oxygen clean the valve and tank (for nitrox), replace the o ring,check the burst disk, install and torque the valve, check for leaks, scrape off all the old VIP stickers, and finally ...fill the tank and re - certify the tank.
Koorsens will not do any of these other operations....nor are they certified to do so.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

the OP asked about the cheapest place to get a hydro so that's the information provided. 

I did state that the Koorsen price did NOT include VIP and fill.

to VIP a tank, I don't believe requires a "certification" of any federal or state statute, its an industry standard. Doesn't even need to be done other than dive shops won't fill without them. I get mine VIP'ed simply to keep peace with the dive shop.
If there is a "certification" perhaps someone could tell me where dive shops post it and where they go to get it.


so even assuming you want or need the VIP, which you don't if you fill your own tanks, then you'd still save money having your own tanks Hydro'ed. My VIP and fill costs $13 plus the $15 for the hydro, now I'm at 
$28 dollars so I've saved $12 dollars. 

As for VIP's you can typically find VIP stickers on the internet for about $1 and VIP your own tanks.

As for O2 cleaning, there's a book available call the Oxygen Hacker's Companion that will tell you everything you need to know about Nitrox cleaning.



Firefishvideo said:


> The actual hydro is only part of the process. A certified tech also has to do a visual inspection, remove any residual water or rust left over from the hydro process, oxygen clean the valve and tank (for nitrox), replace the o ring,check the burst disk, install and torque the valve, check for leaks, scrape off all the old VIP stickers, and finally ...fill the tank and re - certify the tank.
> Koorsens will not do any of these other operations....nor are they certified to do so.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

VIP's are done as a safety precaution to ensure that a cylinder is safe to fill and transport. The annual VIP program is an industry standard. DOT requires a VIP every 5 years along with the Hydro. 

6351 cylinders are required by DOT to be tested by eddy current, and Luxfer requires this eddy current test every 2.5 years - DOT also recommends the 2.5 year test. At MBT we do not service 6351 cylinders, (and have not since 2003) because of safety concerns. 

There are certifications for those conducting VIPs, although a specific certification is not required by DOT. There is a lot more to the VIP process than just looking inside.

VIP stickers are available online, and anyone can get them, BUT, shops are not prone to honor any old VIP sticker, and if we don't recognize the cylinder or sticker or if it is one of the generic stickers available anywhere, we will likely do our own inspection before we fill it - which we do free of charge, unless we find that the cylinder wasn't actually VIP'd or if we find a problem.

Please remember, the inspection process is for safety - yours and ours, and people can and have died at the hands of a bad cylinder. There is no annual requirement because the industry has done a pretty good job policing itself. Check out the prices and policies in Europe to see what happens when the government steps in.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I mean this as an honest question with the intent of learning. So do you mean that all dive shops do (or should) have "certified technicians" doing VIP's and a Customer should be able to ask to see the certification and it would be presentable at a reputable dive shop? and that VIP's, from a reputable dive shop are performed only by such certified technicians?

Just curious. 

that would be an interesting bit of knowledge



Evensplit said:


> VIP's are done as a safety precaution to ensure that a cylinder is safe to fill and transport. The annual VIP program is an industry standard. DOT requires a VIP every 5 years along with the Hydro.
> 
> 6351 cylinders are required by DOT to be tested by eddy current, and Luxfer requires this eddy current test every 2.5 years - DOT also recommends the 2.5 year test. At MBT we do not service 6351 cylinders, (and have not since 2003) because of safety concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Come on, Scuba is a hobby for 98% of us. The dive shops are here to instruct teach people to dive and make a profit. Take the tanks to a dive shop and pay there price, that's how they stay in business. Then when you are a diver with experiance and get your own compressor (at least $2000) then you can save a few dollars on a hydro. But what the hell do I know about it....I forgot the electricity to run a compressor the chemicals to filter air. And it goes on and on.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll take the bait. 

To the best of my knowledge, most of the reputable local shops have trained and certified cylinder inspectors as well as inspector trainers on staff. 

I would be surprised if all inspections were conducted directly by certified inspectors. I would also be surprised if a certified inspector or inspector trainer was not supervising at the time of an inspection being conducted by an inspector under training. We often have staff members that conduct VIP's under the watchful eye of an instructor. We also conduct QA's on completed cylinders. Remember that it's usually the person filling the cylinder that gets killed if a cylinder blows up, so we all take this very seriously.

There are a variety of agencies and methods for receiving training. There is no standard industry credential available for cylinder inspectors, but most have certificates and some have cards. If you ask, I'm sure they are available. 





Billybob+ said:


> I mean this as an honest question with the intent of learning. So do you mean that all dive shops do (or should) have "certified technicians" doing VIP's and a Customer should be able to ask to see the certification and it would be presentable at a reputable dive shop? and that VIP's, from a reputable dive shop are performed only by such certified technicians?
> 
> Just curious.
> 
> that would be an interesting bit of knowledge


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

Intresting


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

If you'd like, I can help you get signed up for a cylinder inspector class through PSI or one of the other agencies. The classes outline the specific procedures for conducting a VIP as well as the regulations outlined in the CGA bulletins and CFR's. 

Frankly, the class will scare the hell out of you the first time you take it - it will have you convinced that every cylinder is out to kill you, and if they don't get you the DOT will.


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

I appreciate the offer. As long as a LDS is filling my tanks, I'll comply with thier VIP process. With that having been said, I still annually remove my own valves, clean the neck seat and check/clean/replace the O-ring.


----------

